# Does anyone know what happened to El Moto.net the electric motorcycle forum?



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I went to check out what's new on El Moto.net & I can't seem to find it. (anymore)

There is a facebook link but, that's about it.

I did notice a "new" electric motorcycle forum that seems to have just appeared 
...but, it only lists (1) member 
...& doesn't have any content at all.

Electric Motorcycles Forum


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Well, 
I was looking around on ElectricMotorcycleForum.com - Index 
...& found a link to ElMoto.net - the electric motorcycle forum 

But, ElMoto.net (the forum) still doesn't come up in a "search"
...just that "new/empty" electric motorcycle forum
...& now, this question that I posted yesterday


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Works fine for me. Maybe you annoyed someone and got your IP blocked.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Yup, I found it. (as I mentioned above) It just wasn't coming up in a search.

Hmmm,,,I "annoyed someone"? Yea, that must be it. I think, I've been doing better. 

Did ya ever get that Honda going?


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> Did ya ever get that Honda going?


I set up a "I'm not working on my bike until I do X" constraint, the goal of which was to encourage me to stop procrastinating on a long term task I'd been avoiding.

The end goal of which has been... to not even start that and also not have a motorbike. That was 2 years ago. I have the conviction to not break that constraint, but apparently not the conviction to get started on the larger task I should've addressed years ago.

Also...

My source of free batteries dried up. And around here, motobikes are a 4-5 month a year thing. So I didn't want a half-complete electric car, and I paused before committing any batteries to the bike, which is all it's waiting on.

Meanwhile, I didn't really plan on starting my EV car project so soon, I was in a "keep an eye out for what kinds of cars you might like" and one fell into my lap way sooner than planned, strike-when-the-iron-is-hot kind of deal, so... then I started sinking a lot of time into the car EV. Which hit the same guilt for avoiding the same thing I was avoiding by working on the bike. So I've since put a moratorium on the car as well. ... which also hasn't worked.

I also bought another electric scooter, only missing speed controller, for $75 total. Couldn't turn it down. So now I have... 6 EV projects in various states of non-completion and all paused.

_shrugs_

Struggling with motivation and intimidated by the growing pile of other necessity projects needing doing.


----------

